# طلب مساعدة حول موضوع سيجما 6



## على خطى السلف (16 نوفمبر 2011)

باسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
إلى الأعضاء الأفاضل،
طلب من أختكم في الله *على خطى السلف*
إن أمكن أن تساعدوني ببحوث و يا حبذا لو كانت رسائل دكتوراه أو ماجستير *حول سيجما 6 (six sigma) و ذلك باللغة الفرنسية *(أعمل على الرسالة بهذه اللغة) أو إن لم يتوفر بالإنجلبزية أو العربية.
حيث أعمل على رسالة دكتوراه حول سيجما ستة و دراسة تطبيقه صناعيا في مجال صناعة الأدوية أي ميدان الصيدلة.
لم أتوفق في إيجاد أمثلة بحث خصوصا باللغة الفرنسية، لذلك قصدت هذا الملتقي الطيب عسى أجد فيه ضالتي.
الموضوع عاجل بارك الله فيكم.
و جزاكم الله خيرا
أختكم في الله: على خطى السلف.
حياكم الله بالسلام​


----------



## على خطى السلف (17 نوفمبر 2011)

حياكم الله بالسلام
أنتظر ردكم أحسن الله إاليكم
فالأمر عاجل


----------



## Abu Maan (18 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن تلقى معلومات كثير عن هذا الموضوع في موقع ASQ. org
في مقالات و فيديو عن هذا الموضوع
ايضا القى نظرة في موقع IIE. org
بالتوفيق


----------



## على خطى السلف (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## issaaa (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على عرضك الممتاز للموضوع


----------

